# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Digital frequency counter up to 30 MHz (frekvenčmērs)

## parols

Gribu uzlodēt digitālo frekvences mērītāju līdz 30 MHz 

MM.kkkk.hhh

MM- megaherci(veselie)
kkkk-kiloherci (veselie)
hhh-herci(veselie)


vai gādam nebūtu kāda shēma?
būtu ļoti pateicīgs

----------


## abergs

http://www.cqham.ru/cons_trx.htm#1 - lapas apakšējā daļā.

----------


## karloslv

tikai būs nevis kkkk, bet kkk

----------

